# SiPap/CPAP



## Sam182

Hi all,

Quick question - I've had a look online but not really understanding. What is the difference between SiPap and CPAP? They are putting Alex on SiPap and everything I've read on here talks about CPAP so I'd like to know why they are putting him on it. I feel silly asking the nurses :blush:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Sorry I'm not sure about SiPAP. Anya was on BiPAP after she came off the vent and couldn't quite manage CPAP. It lets them takes breaths on their own, but kicks in and breathes for them in they forget or get tired. 

Don't feel silly asking the nurses. I had loads of questions when Anya was in NNU. I still do. Although I had 3 other children, I'd never had a preemie before, I felt like a first time mum all over again. And of course we are all here to help as much as possible. xx


----------



## Foogirl

Si-pap and Bi-pap are the same, I think Si-pap is the trademark name for a machine that offers Bi-pap therapy. As Emsmith says, it is a machine which offers positive pressure of oxygen, allowing them to use their own breathing when they can but kicks in to act more as a ventilator, breathing for them when they get tired or forget.

It's a kind of halfway step between full ventilation and positive pressure oxygen.


----------



## vermeil

never feel silly to ask the nurses ! Ask away, any tiny detail that you think of. I really believe information is power. I spoke with the inhalotherapists so many times during the months of baby`s nicu stay, I felt by the end I was ready to pass the course and become one myself =p

CPAP means continuous positive air pressure. The machine sends a gentle pressure of air into the baby`s lungs. 

Here are the different modes as I remember them:

-machine initiates a breath every x seconds, whether the baby breathes on his own or not (most assistance, closer to ventilation). It ignores breaths initiated by the baby.
-machine waits x seconds for a breath, then initiates one if none happen during that period
-machine waits for baby to initiate a breath, then helps it be a full breath by sending a peek of air
-machine lets baby initiate all breaths and doesn`t assist (least assistance)

of course there are many variations and options - there`s a reason inhalotherapy is a profession on its own and they`re in big demand in nicu`s heh. In our unit they would visit the babies multiple times a day, lightly adjusting the settings.

My son was on high frequency ventilation for weeks (the most powerful machine they had for a week, it was the size of a fridge, noisy and intimidating), off and on, and switched between the modes constantly. It`s perfectly normal to go back and forth. The lungs need to mature, and learn to operate on their own. Sometimes they need a rest. At every step back (like being intubated again) I would remind myself `this is what he needs right now, for the moment, this is what`s best for him`. Sounds silly but focusing on that helped reassure me and stop overthinking every little setback.

Don`t hesitate to ask questions here too, the ladies are wonderful :hugs:


----------

